# Is This A Good Setup?



## Crazy Jayy (Jun 23, 2013)

So I have 3 red belly piranha in a 75 gallon tank. There's 2 fake plants 2 pieces of driftwood and some fine gravel as my substrate. I'm running a fluval fx5 on it and a 300 watt heater. The current temperature is 80 degrees Fahrenheit. My piranhas are almost 2 years old and about 6 to 7 inches. What can I do to help them breed?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

there is nothing you really can do (because it's almost impossible to identify sex/gender in a piranha) unless one is a male and the other is a female, and they pair off!...







...Otherwise, your setup sounds pretty good!...


----------

